# Dual core upgrade



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

yes .... and no.
What really matters is your mother board. What cpu it will accept.
You do simplify buy stating intel cpu. Problem is, how new is it?
This board is about 5 years old and has a socket 775 cpu, there was a older socket 4 something, but also was called a dual core, new pc are also called dual core, but have a different socket.

Really need to know what mother board it is to give good advice, open up the case and will get the model # off of the board. I suspect it is a socket 775, I have a msi mobo on this one with a quad q6700. It is a 4 core 2.66 cpu.
I also have 2 other pc, one has a intel board and other is a Asus, all 3 are socket 775 and could swap cpu if wanted.

Again, if yous is a I3 or newer, or older then a socket 775, my help is no good.


----------



## Evstarr (Nov 15, 2011)

If you don't want to open the case at this time, you could use a utility like cpuz to get the identity of the board. The you look up the board on the mfr site and it will tell you what processors that board supports.


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

Like Funfool said, it all comes down to sockets. 

How old is the computer? Do you know the actual processor in it currently? You can get this by right clicking on "My Computer" and selecting properties.

If its more than 4-5 years old you will probably be better off buying a new computer. Otherwise a cheaper and more readily available upgrade to an older computer would be RAM. That same properties screen will also have the total RAM, what is that at?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for your responses. I did run cpuz and found that I do have a 775 socket. That is what I needed to know. From there I found a list of dual core processors which will fit that socket. That will take care of my question. Much appreciate the answers.:thumbsup:


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

You should also find your mobo model/rev#s and google the specs to see what it supports. You might also need to update the mobo firmware.


----------



## Jess_718 (Oct 15, 2012)

*computer*

Can any computer be upgraded with a new internal hard drive?


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Jess_718 said:


> Can any computer be upgraded with a new internal hard drive?


More than likely. But the hard drive isn't usually the part that needs upgrading.


----------



## Dewitt501 (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks to all of you for your responses. I did run cpuz and found that I do have a 775 socket. That is what I needed to know. From there I found a list of dual core processors which will fit that socket. That will take care of my question. Much appreciate the answers


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Jess_718 said:


> Can any computer be upgraded with a new internal hard drive?


Upgrading a hard drive will give you more space to hold files, if your drive is not full, will not help to get a bigger one. If it is full, will slow to a crawl while indexing files.
Although the new ssd drives will give a speed increase.
The average user may notice the pc boots faster, not much more.


I was also going to mention about upgrading the cpu, or why you would.
The biggest bang for your $$ is to max out your pc with ram. Random access memory.
Your pc will use a certain amount of ram just sitting idle and running the startup services. Then you open office and it uses the ram kinda like a temp hard drive while it loads it's files. If you run out of ram then it creates a bottle neck and uses the hard drive for temp space while it loads, your pc will slow to a crawl. Once the program is loaded, your pc speeds up again.
Unless you buy a high end gaming rig, off the shelf pc provide enough ram to get you by.

Next upgrade in my opinion would be a decent gpu, graphical processing unit, Also known as your video card. If you are using photoshop, or editing images, playing games, even your desktop background and icons are using video.
If your video card is built into the mother board, it is using the cpu and your ram to run. stealing your resources.
A after market video card will have its own processor and ram, freeing up your resources while adding fancy 3d effects.

After these updates, and your pc is still not fast enough, is time to upgrade the cpu.
A old rule of thumb is, if you cant double the size, is not enough increase to notice. 
In Dewitt501 case, I bet their socket 775 will accept a quadcore cpu, going from 2 cores to 4 cores.
There are some thing that are cpu intense, video rendering, newer games and such.
If you are not maxing out your cpu now, a bigger one will not help enough that you would notice.

Usually just adding ram will increase the speed of a pc for the average user, enough that will not bother with the others. And the cost is usually not worth it. Myself I usually keep an eye out on craigs list and find good deals from others upgrading and selling the used.

I have a quadcore socket 775 with 4 gigs ram, nvidia video card, Built it new 5 or 6 years ago, the q6700 was the fastest at the time. It is no slug by any means. Their is really nothing I can do to speed it up.
I build my own operating system from source, I always max out the cpu and use a lot of ram. One package I build takes me about 2 hours to complete, while a friend with a i7 cpu, builds the same package in about 35 min. That is how much faster new technology is. Just do not throw a bunch of money at old technology.
A new mother board, cpu, ram, use your case and hard drives, That is a worthwhile update.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Tiger Direct had desktop kits on sale this week for $197. 

New box, new power supply, new m/b, new cpu, new 8 gig memory, new h/d, new DVD drive, etc.

Why would you want to upgrade a boat anchor?


----------



## funfool (Oct 5, 2012)

Very good point. Today only is a deal for a mobo for $49. Find a cheap i3 - i7 and a stick of ram, would be a cheap way to get into todays technology. Something that will be worth updating for a few more years before next generation comes out.

I think differently about a pc then most others do, I started building my desktop 5 years ago. I have a antec xtaser case, 750 watt psu, nvidia gpu, 2, 750 gig hard drives, 2, 500 gig hard drives.
I put it together over a period of time, I could not afford to just go out and buy all new to replace what I have now. Is just a evolving thing. I would not be happy with a deal of the day $200 pc. But will buy a new mother board one day, then a cpu and continue updating what I already have.
To me it is a hobby, while others will simply want a appliance they plug in and works.

just hate to see someone spend a lot of money updating a older computer.
I bought a complete running dual core pc for $30, was funny and do not know the story behind it. My best guess is,
Dude was probably caught watching **** on it by his wife. Only way to describe the condition of the custom case, wife took a baseball bat to it, smashed it several times good. :laughing:
I just pulled the guts out of it and installed in another htpc case I had, is now running my home theatre.


----------

